# Swift & fiat Warranties



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Just put my Bessacarr July 2007 E560 in for Fiat service and was surprised that the service book only says 2 year warranty. I mentioned this to the service dept but they assured me that it is covered for 3 years! I would like to see that in writing somewhere before i go to France...any ideas? I'm sure Swift cover the hab for 3 years. 
Barry
PS do Swift or Bhills do extended warranties ...any experience anybody?


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

With Fiat cars the 3rd year warranty is with the dealer, and signed up for when the vehicle is purchased. It can then be transfered to a new owner if the vehicle is sold during that 3 year period. There is a fee payable by the new owner.
I believe the same may be true for UK Fiat commercials, my MH is European based and only has 2 years warranty. For some reason, known only to Fiat, they will not extend the warranty for a further year on imports.
Colin


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Bessie560 said:


> PS do Swift or Bhills do extended warranties ...any experience anybody?


Swift do not do extended warranties and cannot warrant the Fiat cab/chassis element.

As far as insurance based warranties are concerned, my advise is don't waste your money, too many get outs in order not to pay up.

Peter


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

[/quote]

As far as insurance based warranties are concerned, my advise is don't waste your money, too many get outs in order not to pay up.

Peter[/quote]

About the same as the two organizations mentioned then ?


----------

